# boot ubuntu/win10 sur disque externe



## jojomonk (28 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible avec un mac mini fin 2012 sous catalina d'installer un dual boot ubuntu/win10 sur un disque externe ?

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'info...
Quelqu'un l'a déjà fait et comment ?

Merci


----------



## edenpulse (28 Octobre 2019)

Tu as pas dû chercher très longtemps... Premier lien de recherche Google.
https://medium.com/@svenkirsime/install-windows-on-the-external-ssd-hdd-for-your-mac-5d29eefe5d1


----------



## jojomonk (28 Octobre 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu as pas dû chercher très longtemps... Premier lien de recherche Google.
> https://medium.com/@svenkirsime/install-windows-on-the-external-ssd-hdd-for-your-mac-5d29eefe5d1



Merci pour l'info, pour windows, j'avais trouvé des infos.
Mais c'est pour ubuntu, je n'ai vu que des posts assez ancien...
et ton lien ne parle pas d'ubuntu.


----------

